# International Driving Licences?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Are there any special regulations with regard to International Driving Licences?
Are they acceptable? For how long are they valid? Any other considerations?

Thanks,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Are there any special regulations with regard to International Driving Licences?
> Are they acceptable? For how long are they valid? Any other considerations?
> 
> Thanks,


If it's an international licence as long as the picture part is not out of date it is ok.
Once the picture section is out of date you need to exchange it for a Cypriot licence. My husband has just got his Cypriot licence because his UK one ran out.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

** NOTE: My comments below are relevant if you do not have a driving license issued in an EU country. If your license is from a country which is an EU member then you can use your license in Cyprus for as long as you want but can only renew it in the country of origin. **

If you are referring to the International Driving Permit (IDP). These are usually valid for 1 year only and have to be renewed in the country of origin of your local license. 

My wife for example can not exchange her UAE license for a Cyprus one however she can get an International Driving Permit in Dubai for a fee which makes it valid for a year and she can use this to drive in Cyprus. 

I am not sure however how long you are entitled to use the license for as this is really for tourists, not residents. There may be a 3 month per year limit for example and if caught with it they could potentially ask for your flight tickets which show you are in Cyprus for holiday and not using this license as a workaround to getting a Cyprus license.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it is probably different for non Eu country licences.
British licences can be used indefinitely because the EU countries have reciprocal agreements now so if you are caught speeding for example you can still get points on your licence.
When we enquired about our licences we were told we could drive on our British licence until they ran out.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*International Driving Licences.*



Veronica said:


> If it's an international licence as long as the picture part is not out of date it is ok.
> Once the picture section is out of date you need to exchange it for a Cypriot licence. My husband has just got his Cypriot licence because his UK one ran out.


Hello Veronica,

The ruling in NZ is that on entering the country a person may drive on an International DL for 12 months from the date of entry then a transfer to a NZ one has to take place.....BUT.....if they leave the country on holiday on re-entry a further 12 month period begins. Strange!


----------

